# Passender Name für Tauren



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich will mir einen Tauren erstellen und wollte fragen, ob der Name "Raumo" für dieses Volk passend ist.
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?

MfG SUPERSEPP


----------



## BladeDragonGX (16. Januar 2010)

ich sage mal so nehm den namen den du am besten findest =/


----------



## Malt (16. Januar 2010)

Supersepp schrieb:


> Hallo...



Hallo auch ,

sieh dir mal die Namen auf dieser tollen Seite an , lass dich inspirieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Indianernamen passen da wohl echt gut bei dem Volk.


----------



## #Dante# (16. Januar 2010)

Rindeastwood


----------



## Kleef (16. Januar 2010)

ich bin für Steak
mfg ein Ally^^


----------



## Apuh (16. Januar 2010)

Rinderwahn


----------



## Totebone (16. Januar 2010)

nenn ihn einfach "Taurenname" oder "Willauchsoeinensinnlosendummnamendenichlustigfindeeresabergarnichtist" sind so meine vorschäge


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (16. Januar 2010)

Also du solltest definitiv etwas Indianisches nehmen. Kannst auch mal bei Google z.b. Schamane eingeben und ein paar Namen raussuchen und sie verändern.


----------



## Morvkeem (16. Januar 2010)

wenn ich Namen brauche schau ich immer da vorbei


----------



## gargomir (16. Januar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> nenn ihn einfach "Taurenname" oder "Willauchsoeinensinnlosendummnamendenichlustigfindeeresabergarnichtist" sind so meine vorschäge



Nach deiner signatur zu urteilen, bist du da ja um einiges kreativer!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich würd auch nach Indianisch klingenden Namen suchen. Kommt halt auch auf die Klasse an, die dein Taure wird. Bei nem Krieger kannst du ja auch nach nordischen/Wikinger Namen gucken.


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Januar 2010)

jo Indianernamen sind am besten geeignet für Tauren


----------



## Error2000 (16. Januar 2010)

Táúrús!!!11!!!!einself!1!


----------



## Weissnet (16. Januar 2010)

tauren dk =Todesmuh oder todeskuh

hmm choosenmuh choosenkuh x)


----------



## #Dante# (16. Januar 2010)

push push


----------



## Kezpa (16. Januar 2010)

Salami
Milchspende
MuhMuh
Kuhmitlocken
mümmelkuh
Rinderwahnsinn
Diese Salami pest auf dem rinderfleisch wie hieß die noch gleich?...BS ka ^^



Bei uns auf dem Server gibts nen Blutelf der heißt '' Horstklärt '' dazu sag ich einfach nur roflomglol xD


----------



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

Und was meint ihr zu "Raumo"? Der Name stammt von Kaldorei.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. Januar 2010)

Kuhlege
Quhlege
Quh
*ironie off*

Ne fällt mir ganichts ein =P


----------



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte eher an normale Namen^^


----------



## baumthekaito (16. Januar 2010)

Ichbinunkreativundmusstedeshalbineinemforumnachnamenfragen 	der perfekte passende und normale name


----------



## Petanos (16. Januar 2010)

Teron.
Ein Favoritsname von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denk mir immer einen Namen. Wenn es diesen Namen nicht gibt, dann veränder ich immer ein klein wenig daran.

Teron z.B

Teronus
Terin
Eron
Teronos

usw.


----------



## Vizard (16. Januar 2010)

Supersepp schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an normale Namen^^



Rind, Kuh, Kalb, Stier, Bulle, Ochse, Büffel, Bison, Yak usw. ..........

MfG Vizard


----------



## baumthekaito (16. Januar 2010)

ich hatte ne eingebung nen ihn Orc, Menschen, Troll, Zwerg, Blutelfen, Nachtelfen, Untot, Draenei, Gnom und setzt etwas dahinter wie : killer, slaugther, ripper, killér, nuker oder mein favorit bäcker :-)


----------



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

WIE FINDET IHR RAUMO?


----------



## Weissnet (16. Januar 2010)

muhtanos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raumo...hört sich wien meerschwein an ^^


----------



## Casp (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Raumo gut.


----------



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich finde Raumo gut.



Oder doch eher Kurmo?


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. Januar 2010)

Rostbratwurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder evtl
Rindswurst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mein persönlicher favorit ist Currybauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: 

BEEFCAKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabooom254 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Melkmich gut.


----------



## Supersepp (16. Januar 2010)

Würde man alle Trollposts löschen wäre der Thread fast leer.


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Januar 2010)

Supersepp schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich will mir einen Tauren erstellen und wollte fragen, ob der Name "Raumo" für dieses Volk passend ist.
> Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?
> 
> MfG SUPERSEPP



Taubos, aeh Tauros.. das erste war was Anderes^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

facebreaker
guter name, gute band ;D

wenns eher ein name fürs rp sein soll empfehle ich dir dich mal bei indianischen namen zu erkundigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Januar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> nenn ihn einfach "Taurenname" oder "Willauchsoeinensinnlosendummnamendenichlustigfindeeresabergarnichtist" sind so meine vorschäge




Weil Deathbone so kreativ ist.. solltest dich echt Schämen..


----------



## Selidia (16. Januar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> nenn ihn einfach "Taurenname" oder "Willauchsoeinensinnlosendummnamendenichlustigfindeeresabergarnichtist" sind so meine vorschäge




Oh Gott...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Internet gibts genug Generatoren für Namen..


----------



## Flana (16. Januar 2010)

Raumo find ich gut, kann mit gut nen tauren mit dem namen vorstellen.


----------



## Arosk (16. Januar 2010)

Ka ob der Link schon gespostet wurde, aber ich kann http://www.kaldorei.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=10 empfehlen.


----------



## Magmion (16. Januar 2010)

Muhslem !

klingt gut


----------



## TMSIDR (16. Januar 2010)

spontan ma: milka
ansonsten müsste man noch die klasse wissen


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2010)

Tauro
stiero
Muuhkuh


----------



## Karius (16. Januar 2010)

Stompy
Rindvieh
Muhkuh
Bull
Ragingbull
Dungheap
Weidenkönig
FatCow
Eutertier
Donttouchmynipples
Ivegothornswhatdoyouplay?


----------



## Malt (16. Januar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Rind, Kuh, Kalb, Stier, Bulle, Ochse, Büffel, Bison, Yak usw. ..........
> 
> MfG Vizard



Du hast Rippe , Hüfte , Keule , Bregen , Horn vergessen ... und ja , Raumo ist doch n toller Name für nen prächtigen , riesigen , haarigen , platzverschwendenem tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (16. Januar 2010)

Female Taure:
Euterfee
Male Taure:
Melkmaschine


----------



## TheDoggy (16. Januar 2010)

@TE: Wenn du "Raumo" so toll und passend findest, nimms halt. Es wird eh jeder das sagen, was ihm gefällt.
Ich persönlich find für nen Tauren den Namen zB eher unpassend und würd auch eher im Indianischen suchen. (Wobei ich für meine Kuh im Japanischen gesucht hab, lul)
Von daher: Mach doch einfach, was du für richtig hälst. Wenn du hier lang rumdiskutierst, ist dein Wunschname am Ende eh noch vergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du gänzlich unkreativ bist: Namens-Generatoren, sowie Wörterbücher fremder Sprachen können Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## fergun (16. Januar 2010)

Muh / Muhkuh / DieKuh / Rinderwahn


----------



## Petu (16. Januar 2010)

Taekwonkuh oder Kungfukuh


----------



## Zangor (16. Januar 2010)

Kobe

Das sind glückliche Rinder aus Japan die unter anderem Bier bekommen und eine tägliche Massage. Davon träumt bestimmt so mancher Taure...


----------



## Imon (16. Januar 2010)

Malt schrieb:


> sieh dir mal die Namen auf dieser tollen Seite an , lass dich inspirieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so. Zu so einem naturverbundenen Volk passen wirklich am Besten Indianernamen.


----------

